# If you could change your voice type



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

naturally, this question is more directed at members who have at least cursory with voice lessons. 

1) within your own gender, which would you choose?
2) if you could be a voice type of either gender, which would you choose?

in both cases, you could keep your normal speaking voice.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

1) 
*1st pick: Verdi baritone*, they have the most heroic male voices. able to sing high and ringing like a tenor, but with high notes that have so much more _punch_ to them.
*2nd pick: basso cantabile*, preferably one like Samuel Ramey with the weight and darkness of a profondo, but the lyrical vocal line, triumphal high notes and ease in multiple tessituras of a higher bass

incidentally, I'm smack in the middle of these two voice types, so I can play around a bit with both, but I don't have the benefits of either in their full glory.

2) 
*1st pick: dramatic coloratura soprano*, sturdy and formidable in the lower register, brighter and more heroic in the upper register. what can I say, I'm a Sutherland fanboy for life
*2nd pick: falcon*, a more mezzo-y dramatic soprano, the likes of which would sing Lady Macbeth. something with a strong lower register, respectable agility and a witchier, nastier timbre (think Cersei Lannister as a voice type)


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I want to be a Verdi Baritone too because I want to sing Macbeth so bad. I already know the role by heart.


In my own gender I'd like to be a Dramatic Mezzo.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I would change my voice from that of an old person to that of a young person. When I was a young person I wanted to be Lauritz Melchior. Some people are never satisfied.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd be a Leggero tenor. And If I ever met BalalaikaBoy IRL under such a scenario I would constantly speak in a sustained Puritani High F (F5).


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd be either a strong tenor or a deep bass.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I'd be a Leggero tenor. And If I ever met BalalaikaBoy IRL under such a scenario I would constantly speak in a sustained Puritani High F (F5).


I would karate chop you in the throat if you did that :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I would karate chop you in the throat if you did that :lol:


This is why the baritone is always the villain.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> This is why the baritone is always the villain.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QjrwglSh8w


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My own gender: something between Bergonzi and Pabvarotti would do it for me.

As for female, I'm a Sutherland fan for life, so easy choice.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I would love to be a countertenor like David Hansen.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> I would love to be a countertenor like David Hansen.


I'd take David Hansen's countertenor voice as well, if his youth and good-looks were included in the deal.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I would love to be a countertenor like David Hansen.


Oh, so nice, bless you.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Metairie Road said:


> I'd take David Hansen's countertenor voice as well, if his youth and good-looks were included in the deal.
> 
> Best wishes
> Metairie Road


I would _put up_ with having his voice if his looks and youth were included in the deal


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm watching you BalalaikaBoy. I might be a countertenor but I can still kick _your_ butt.

Regards
David Hansen


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I would _put up_ with having his voice if his looks and youth were included in the deal


Did you do a Google pic search?
( I did just now  )


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would change my voice to sound just like Ezio Pinza.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Within my own gender, I'd like to have been a Heldentenor. I was heading that way back in the 1990s, but lost contact with my brilliant singing teacher(s) when I relocated to a different part of the country. Haven't had a singing lesson since, but I occasionally have a "Singalong-a-Wagner" when nobody's in the house 

Outside my gender, coloratura soprano would be fun. Beyond Wagner, I'm a huge fan of Handel and Rossini.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QjrwglSh8w


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kSjmYn35we


----------



## Elvira0518 (Mar 1, 2021)

1) within your own gender, which would you choose?
Contralto. And that actually matches my vocal range in real life.
2) if you could be a voice type of either gender, which would you choose?
If I was a man, I would prefer to be a bass.


----------



## Baritenor (Dec 13, 2015)

I would never want to change my baritenor voice, I love that it's so 'balanced, but for the sake of choosing something I would pick either dramatic tenor or tenor leggero. If I was a woman I would want to be a falcon soprano for the same reason that I like the baritenor voice or a dramatic coloratura because it's so grande.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Tenor -- all the way. I love their arias the most.


----------



## Yotam1703 (Apr 26, 2021)

I would loooove to have an extreme voice! Either a deep, dark, Wagnerian basso profundo (in male) or a Maria Callas-esque dramatic coloratura voice.


----------



## eblackadder (10 mo ago)

A dramatic tenor or possibly a baritone. I am a lyric tenor.


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

1) Own gender probably something along the lines of a dramatic coloratura, or maybe just a sort of Birgit Nilsson (with super stable high Cs) so that I can sing Turandot and Tosca. 
2) Same as above XD I do prefer sopranos (but tempted to say dramatic baritone and sing Scarpia).


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Bass or bass profundo. If I were a woman I would like to have contralto like Marie-Nicole Lemieux or Sara Mingardo or dramatic mezzo.


----------

